# Singapore Open 2010



## anders (Feb 1, 2010)

Singapore Open 2010 will take place the weekend of 20-21 March. It will be announced officially when all details are sorted out.


----------



## mazei (Feb 1, 2010)

Must do well in exams.


----------



## cubestack (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice
By the way, has the venue been decided?


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Feb 1, 2010)

I can't go


----------



## mazei (Feb 1, 2010)

Alifianto.Adi said:


> I can't go



NOOOOO!!!!

The Malaysians might be sending a whole team.

EDIT
Not really a team, but just a group of people.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 1, 2010)

mazei said:


> Alifianto.Adi said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go
> ...


We already have a potential group of 16-17 people


----------



## Chuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Dear Anders, if there will be 3x3 BLD and Multi, I will gladly come. But I guess this request is too much..


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 1, 2010)

i really do hope there are 4x4 and 2x2 averages.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 1, 2010)

uhmmm.... no


----------



## Jani (Feb 1, 2010)

hahaha
Indonesia's team probably will go and rock in BLD events


----------



## anders (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Dear Anders, if there will be 3x3 BLD and Multi, I will gladly come. But I guess this request is too much..



Sorry my Indonesian friends, but the venue will be a most busy and noisy shopping mall and thus most unappropriate for blindfold events. Therefore, no bld events


----------



## Jani (Feb 1, 2010)

anders said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Anders, if there will be 3x3 BLD and Multi, I will gladly come. But I guess this request is too much..
> ...



well, last Jakarta open was in mall, and its noisy, lots of bands are playing
but we did a great job in BLD, you know what I mean I think.

but, if there is no BLD, hhmmm, i will reconsider it


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 1, 2010)

I support the BLD movement!


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Feb 1, 2010)

mazei said:


> Alifianto.Adi said:
> 
> 
> > I can't go
> ...



Umm, forget that. I got 60% chance of going there


----------



## anakafsel (Feb 1, 2010)

Jani said:


> anders said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck said:
> ...



totally agree...it was madly noisy in FX Mall!
im sure the noise can be controlled if the organizers are willing to request, there in Singapore.

Is it a polite way of saying...
Please dont take over the BLD rankings!hahahha...(pulling your leg)


----------



## Chuck (Feb 1, 2010)

anders said:


> Sorry my Indonesian friends, but the venue will be a most busy and noisy shopping mall and thus most unappropriate for blindfold events. Therefore, no bld events



Fine, Anders 
I hope we can meet again on another competition.


----------



## ardi4nto (Feb 2, 2010)

Jani said:


> well, last Jakarta open was in mall, and its noisy, lots of bands are playing
> but we did a great job in BLD, you know what I mean I think.
> 
> but, if there is no BLD, hhmmm, i will reconsider it



Well, I think it's about our habit, Indonesians are used to play with noises because we are practise and gath, mostly in the mall. We know that Jakarta Cuber usually gather at LTC mall and Yogyakarta Cuber in Galleria Mall.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 2, 2010)

ardi4nto said:


> Well, I think it's about our habit, Indonesians are used to play with noises because we are practise and gath, mostly in the mall. We know that Jakarta Cuber usually gather at LTC mall and Yogyakarta Cuber in Galleria Mall.




OH NO! Ardianto, that's a SECRET!!!


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm kinda happy that there isn't BLD, I'm kinda tired of having to focus so much on BLD to get my times decent. Now at least I can focus more on stuff like megaminx and 4x4.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 2, 2010)

mazei said:


> I'm kinda happy that there isn't BLD, I'm kinda tired of having to focus so much on BLD to get my times decent. Now at least I can focus more on stuff like megaminx and *not* 4x4.



Shouldn't you be in school? Oh well, no BLD means more time for speed events.


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2010)

If I do go to school, its going to be one heck of a boring day. We're not doing anything at school today.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2010)

C'mon, hold it July 10-11.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> C'mon, hold it July 10-11.



Never!


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucas, coming to Singapore at that time?


----------



## anders (Feb 2, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> C'mon, hold it July 10-11.



Are you in Singapore these dates?

I am secretly contemplating over another comeptition in Singapore later this year. Stay tuned


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 2, 2010)

anders said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon, hold it July 10-11.
> ...


Put BLD in that one please


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2010)

anders said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon, hold it July 10-11.
> ...


I can be. (Click the smiley. )
Will stay tuned.


----------



## ardi4nto (Feb 2, 2010)

Chuck said:


> ardi4nto said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I think it's about our habit, Indonesians are used to play with noises because we are practise and gath, mostly in the mall. We know that Jakarta Cuber usually gather at LTC mall and Yogyakarta Cuber in Galleria Mall.
> ...



Ups, I told the secret..


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 2, 2010)

ardi4nto said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > ardi4nto said:
> ...



-1


----------



## mazei (Feb 2, 2010)

anders said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon, hold it July 10-11.
> ...



Well I won't attend that one then.


----------



## driftboy_wen (Feb 2, 2010)

the most reason i come to competition is at least there is a multi BLD and single BLD event, or maybe bigcubes bld.

 ill wait for the event then


----------



## Daryl (Feb 2, 2010)

I can't go to this competion because of the date. It is a day before my national exam.

I hope I can go for that......


----------



## Neroflux (Feb 2, 2010)

oh wow cool dancer


----------



## alpha (Feb 2, 2010)

*Events for Singapore Open 2010*

Here's the confirmed list of events.

Key: Event, Time Limit, Format

2x2, 1min, Average of 5
3x3 Combined First Round, 3min, Average of 5; 32 Proceed
3x3 Semi Finals, 3min, Average of 5; 12 Proceed
3x3 Finals, 3mn, Average of 5
3x3 OH, 2 min, Best of 2/Average of 5; < 1min proceed
4x4, 2.5min, Best of 2/Average of 5; < 1.5min proceed
5x5, 4min, Best of 2/Average of 5; < 3min proceed
Magic, 1min, Average of 5
Megaminx, 5min, Best of one/Mean of three; < 3min proceed
Pyraminx, 1min, Average of 5
Square-1, 2.5min, Best of 2/Averate of 5; < 1min proceed

The time for the competition should be 1100hrs to 1900hrs on both days.


----------



## Yichen (Feb 3, 2010)

alpha said:


> Here's the confirmed list of events.
> 
> Key: Event, Time Limit, Format
> 
> ...



Oh! i want a second round for 2x2


----------



## mazei (Feb 3, 2010)

Yichen said:


> alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the confirmed list of events.
> ...



I want second rounds for 4x4, 5x5 and minx.


----------



## Yichen (Feb 3, 2010)

mazei said:


> Yichen said:
> 
> 
> > alpha said:
> ...



I thought there will be second rounds for those events which there are "## min proceed" behind


----------



## mazei (Feb 3, 2010)

Its combined, doesn't count.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 3, 2010)

More 4x4!
There are two days, come onnn you can do more


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Feb 3, 2010)

Ugh, no BLD. But I will go


----------



## AbelBrata (Feb 3, 2010)

Alifianto.Adi said:


> Ugh, no BLD. But I will go



If you go, I'll go


----------



## Ton (Feb 3, 2010)

anders said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Anders, if there will be 3x3 BLD and Multi, I will gladly come. But I guess this request is too much..
> ...



Well I guess you never went to any Dutch or German event that where on puzzle events, like in Messe Essen ...

In short , although not ideal, most competitors can use ear plug and have no issue with some noise ....Please reconsider to do blindfold

btw the Jakarta Open was is a shopping mall , no problem.....

I would advice to skip megaminx and or square 1 and do 3x3 blindfold instead


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 3, 2010)

Darn, can't BLD be put in without the cost of removing another event?


----------



## Jani (Feb 3, 2010)

No BLD and the time limit in sq-1 to get avg of 5 is 1 minute

I'm really reconsidering it now, since my result wont be so much different with what happened in Jakarta open


----------



## gyc6001 (Feb 3, 2010)

square......


----------



## anders (Feb 3, 2010)

Ton said:


> I would advice to skip megaminx and or square 1 and do 3x3 blindfold instead



The list of events reflects the interests of the Singaporean cubers. I am but a pawn in the game played by the commercial organisers and the local cubing community.

A tentative time schedule is posted in the Singaporean forum (http://www.rubiks.com.sg/forum/index.php/topic,509.msg7348.html#new) and will shortly be included in a more official competition webpage.


----------



## anders (Feb 3, 2010)

Ton said:


> btw the Jakarta Open was is a shopping mall , no problem.....



Yes, it was indeed a problem. Suddenly, during 4x bf, someone started to play drums very loudly which caused the competitors to complain. The issue was resolved by changing the format of the event from "best of two" to "best of three".


----------



## blah (Feb 3, 2010)

Singaporeans suck at BLD.


----------



## mazei (Feb 3, 2010)

Ton said:


> I would advice to skip megaminx



NOOO!!


----------



## anders (Feb 3, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> C'mon, hold it July 10-11.
> 
> (Click the smiley. )



Cool. I hope you'll make it!


----------



## anders (Feb 4, 2010)

The registration is now open: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2010


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Anders, lets say I register for 5x5, but later on cannot obtain a 5x5 before the competition, can I register again without the 5x5 as a listed event?


----------



## anders (Feb 4, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Hey Anders, lets say I register for 5x5, but later on cannot obtain a 5x5 before the competition, can I register again without the 5x5 as a listed event?



If you, for instance, register for 5x5x5 and later change your mind, please send me an e-mail or pm where you cancel your registration for that event. If you register again, you will get two entries, and I will be confused!


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm registered


----------



## anders (Feb 4, 2010)

Alifianto.Adi said:


> I'm registered



Yes, you were first to register


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 4, 2010)

anders said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Anders, lets say I register for 5x5, but later on cannot obtain a 5x5 before the competition, can I register again without the 5x5 as a listed event?
> ...


Awesome, thanks 



Alifianto.Adi said:


> I'm registered


See you there


----------



## Jani (Feb 4, 2010)

Alifianto.Adi said:


> I'm registered



Me too!!
I'm the 4th to register


----------



## mazei (Feb 4, 2010)

Woohoo, time to ditch BLD practice for a month and a half or so.


----------



## anders (Mar 10, 2010)

This is yet another reason to take part in this event:

http://www.rubiks.com.sg/forum/index.php/topic,519.0.html


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 20, 2010)

i failed


----------



## Yichen (Mar 21, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i failed



Don't always trying to be funny lah!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 21, 2010)

Yichen said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > i failed
> ...



I got a 1:10.91 average for my 2nd round 3x3.


----------



## Yichen (Mar 21, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> Yichen said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



Yah, you failed at getting a 1:00.00 average for your 3 by 3...


----------



## mazei (Mar 21, 2010)

Great comp guys! Thanks for organizing!


----------



## anders (Mar 22, 2010)

The results are now available here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2010


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 22, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i failed


I failed even harder Rach 
MY 4x4!!!!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 22, 2010)

my magic....


----------



## Jani (Mar 22, 2010)

anders said:


> The results are now available here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeOpen2010



thx anders, very much



mazei said:


> Great comp guys! Thanks for organizing!



couldn't agree more


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 22, 2010)

Congratulations to all competitors and good job Anders.

To all Indonesian competitors... I'm proud of you  Teo Fenny ( my daughter) keep on practice and next competition you can show them that you are also good with 4x4x4 BLD !


----------

